# Failed Software Update



## Marco Papa (Dec 13, 2017)

Yesterday a notification of available software update for model 3 came in. I set it for 2 AM. It said it should take 45 minutes. Apparently started and never finished. I had to reboot this morning to get back to the screen console. Only message was "Starting Update".


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

This happens with all Teslas sometimes. It could be the update happened but a glitch occurred during the verification stage in which your UI version displayed should show the new build. If the update failed to install, the only thing to do is wait for it to re-download which can be the next day or the next week or the next version. There’s no pattern to it. If you’re very glitchy now, there may have been something corrupted in which case you can go to the service center and they can force a new update.


----------



## Marco Papa (Dec 13, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> This happens with all Teslas sometimes. It could be the update happened but a glitch occurred during the verification stage in which your UI version displayed should show the new build. If the update failed to install, the only thing to do is wait for it to re-download which can be the next day or the next week or the next version. There's no pattern to it. If you're very glitchy now, there may have been something corrupted in which case you can go to the service center and they can force a new update.


Interesting. Thanks. In 2 1/2 years of Model S Software Updates, I have never seen this happen. BUT all the updates were done on WiFi and I have 100Gbit speeds in my garage. I guess doing this over LTE is way more prone to issues.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My software update failed last night. On my drive into work this morning I noticed the car no longer detected the speed limit, showed cars in front and to the sides but no lane lines, had the headlights on in "Auto" even though it wasn't dark out and the kicker EAP was disabled.

I called Tesla and they said as a result of the failed update my car has mismatched firmware and they'll push the update again with an ETA of ~12 hours.

My takeaway is that I'll make sure to never run an update while on a road trip. Otherwise no big deal and neat that they can push the update again over the air.














































And this is cool too. When the car was New errors like this would be stuck...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032958316719296512


----------

